
Tim Cook is now required to fly on private jets only - malchow
https://9to5mac.com/2017/12/27/tim-cook-payout-2017-apple-proxy/
======
emveeoh
Insert snarky comment about the reliability of airplanes vs apple software
here...

------
boznz
I'm not trolling and I'm sure he's a decent guy, but I wonder what he does
that is so special they have made this rule, Apple makes great products but
has not really been that innovative since Steve Jobs left.

~~~
SamReidHughes
Tim Cook is the CEO of Apple, one of the biggest and most well-known companies
in the world.

~~~
totalZero
Biggest public company by market capitalization, and by profit. 9th biggest by
revenue.

------
MollyR
Will he still lecture the common person about global warming ?

[https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2014/mar/03/tim-
cook...](https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2014/mar/03/tim-cook-climate-
change-sceptics-ditch-apple-shares)

I find it supremely hypocritical when the super rich lecture people about
their electricity usage when they use an order of magnitude more.

~~~
matt4077
I don't remember Tim Cook giving me any lectures on my personal use of fossil
fuels. Yes, he probably mentions global warming as a problem Apple takes
serious, and works to mitigate. But it's not like he's shaming anyone, is he?

And even if, it'd be intellectually lazy to complain about his travels in such
a superficial way. With the attention he can command, private jet travel would
probably be beneficial for the environment if it allows him to attend three
events per day instead of two.

But the article cites security reasons for the change in policy. I have no
knowledge to verify, and neither does anyone else outside of Apple and
possibly the government. It also seems within the bounds of possibilities, so
the usual policy of assuming good faith should apply.

Regarding your last line, I'll say (a) he deserves all the private jet travel
in the world if he manages to run them on electricity.

Oh, and also this: "Tim Cook has already said that he will be giving away the
majority of his fortune during his lifetime in a systematic approach to
philanthropy."

